# Landscape Pictures



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

Autumn:

















Spring:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

Winter:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2017)

Ruthanne the photos are gorgeous. So serene and the colors are so vibrant they make any season beautiful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Ruthanne the photos are gorgeous. So serene and the colors are so vibrant they make any season beautiful.


I like to find pictures for my desktop screen display and they are some of the ones I use, beautiful, yes.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures. Snow does make  a beautiful scene, it's just too bad the cold temps. come with it.:tickled_pink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2017)

I really like the second picture in the first post, and the first two in the second post.  Being a nature lover I really appreciate a beautiful landscape.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2017)




----------

